# Had to say goodbye to my boxer boy



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Charlie my boxer boy had been sick for a bit but gotten worse over this past month. He had just turned 10 in february. We think he had a brain tumor. He had bouts of facial droopiness/paralysis, head tilt, eye twitches, behavior changes (starting having separation anxiety), and odd coughing and choking when he was eating food. His heart didn't appear to be the culprit. He progressed to having facial seizures to more localized ones to his front end... Just kept getting worse. Having them about 1 or so an hour. 

I was ready to let him go having been with him this past week almost 24/7 but my hubby was resisting. We originally were to do It yesterday but hubby backed out. I think he just needed another day to really see it for him self. Poor boy had another bad seizure last nite. Was worried he wouldn't make it but he did and seemed ok this morning even though he continued to have the small ones. Hubby then finally agreed. We sent him to the bridge at 2:30.. Off to be free of the seizures and meet up with his friends, Julie, Ruby, and Rusty. I will miss him soo much. Their is never a good time for the end but I know in my heart it was the right time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry you had to let Charlie go where we believe is better place. He is now free of pain and seizers, playing with so many others, his old friends and new friends. I was where your husband is, craving for one more day, truly understand.
Hugs to you.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. Your post made me tear up . It is so hard to say goodbye and let go


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You are right in that there is never a good time to say goodbye, but you've given him the greatest gift.... to be free of his failing body. Godspeed sweetheart, and big hugs to you and your hubby.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Never a good time and never enough time...

RIP Charlie...


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to let a loved one go even when we know it is the best thing to do. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. We made the decision to put our Bessie to sleep on 3/2. It was so hard. I had appointments for her since December, but kept backing out. Such a hard thing to do.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You gave Charlie his dignity and I'm are he thanks you for it. I'm sure he is having a blast now that he has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Charlie, it never gets any easier no matter how many times you are faced with this decision, but know it's the best gift you can give them. 

My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time.

Godspeed Charlie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Charlie, he will now be running free at the bridge with his friends both new and old, and he will be forever seizure free.

Run free Charlie


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am sorry I missed this before. So sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Charlie. From a fellow Boxer lover, they sure do break your heart. May Charlie run fast and free at the bridge, play to his heart's content, and give you kidney beans the minute you see him there. RIP Charlie


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. It is such a hard decision to make, but one of love.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. You will see Charlie again one day, and it will seem like only a moment has passed.


----------

